# Niedrigwasser



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2015)

Der Rhein trocknet wohl langsam aus  - naja, ok. 
Noch nicht ganz.

Aber laut der Welt fehlt schon ganz schön Wasser, und das seit längerem - der neunte Monat in Folge hätte zu wenig Niederschläge gebracht.

http://www.welt.de/regionales/rheinland-pfalz-saarland/article148409786/Probleme-fuer-Schiffe.html

Bei uns am Neckar habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht so nen ganz niedrigen Wasserstand gesehen.

Wie sieht das in anderen Flüssen denn aus?
Donau, Main, Weser, Ems, Elbe, Oder etc.?

Und:
Wird das Angeln mit Niedrigwasser nach euren schwieriger (Fische sinds nicht so gewohnt, stehen an anderen Plätzen) oder einfacher (mehr Fisch auf weniger Wasser)?


----------



## oldhesse (4. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Das Niedrigwasser am Rhein macht es für mich an den Buhnen schwieriger. Es fehlen zum für mich normalen Wasserstand um diese Zeit etwa 100 bis 150cm. Ich kann mich auch nicht erinnern, dass ich am Rhein eine so lange Zeit so wenig Wasser gesehen habe. Ich denke jedoch auch, dass mit Boot an so manch gute Stellen nun mehr fangen dürfte, die erreichbaren Stellen vom Ufer aus sind aber auch wegen dem hohen Angeldruck kaum erfolgreich derzeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*



oldhesse schrieb:


> Das Niedrigwasser am Rhein macht es für mich an den Buhnen schwieriger.


Schon mal andere Plätze versucht - ob Fische jetzt vielleicht wegen weniger Wasser (weniger Strömung?) an anderen Plätzen stehen, wo man bisher nicht geangelt hat (Kanten zur Hauptströmung ausserhalb Buhnenfeldern oder so)...??

Irgendwo müssen die ja sein und fressen müssen sie eigentlich ja auch.

Denke ich mir so in meiner naiven Art.....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Irgendwo müssen die ja sein und fressen müssen sie eigentlich ja auch.
> 
> Denke ich mir so in meiner naiven Art.....



Du denkst damit nicht verkehrt.
Lektüre dazu:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4426716


----------



## fordfan1 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Zwar keiner der "großen" Flüsse,aber bei uns an der Fulda fehlt auch schon ein ganzer Teil Brühe.

Machte sich im Sommer durch wirklich mieserable Aalfänge bemerkbar,jetzt stehts mit Hecht und Zander auch nicht so viel besser.

Was viel gebissen hat waren hingegen Kaulbarsche.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Bei uns am *Main*, Frankfurt – Flussabwärts, ist ein niedriger Wasserstand eigentlich nicht wirklich zu verbuchen. Klar ist er auch schon seit Wochen / Monaten niedriger als gewohnt. Aber dies macht sich am Main bedingt durch die vielen Staustufen nicht wirklich bemerkbar. Denn es sind im Wechsel höchstens mal 15-20cm. Kommt kein Wasser nach, bleiben die Walzen halt auf dem Level, so dass der gewünschte Wasserstand beibehalten wird. Manchmal meint man, man angelt an einem See. Eine Strömung, phasenweise kaum noch aus zu machen. Lediglich durch das Schleusen der Schiffe kommt dann Bewegung in die Sache. 

Da die Fische aber auch bei diesen Bedingungen fressen müssen, werden sie auch weiterhin gefangen. Natürlich an anderen Plätzen und ggf. auch mit anderen Methoden.


----------



## oldhesse (4. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Hallo,

ich mache nicht so viel Strecke beim Spinnfischen, das ist definitiv ein Fehler. Jedoch fehlt es an meiner Strecke auch an begehbaren Abschnitten, man muss immer per Auto springen, da sonst nur der Hauptstrom wartet. Der Rhein ist im Rheingau recht schnellfließend.


----------



## Franky (4. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Ich logge seit 2011 den Wasserstand der Nidda bei Bad Vilbel mit. Dank HLUG gibt es die Daten im WWW zu kriegen und werden bei mir archiviert  Damit kann man viele bunte Linien malen, woraus man erkennen kann, das da 2011 der Wasserstand noch unter dem jetzigen liegt. 
Aber nicht nur aufgrund des niedrigen Wasserstands ist es momentan schwer dort zu angeln. Die Unterwasserpflanzen machen einem das Leben auch recht schwer.


----------



## jhd81 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Bei uns in der Weser ist das Wasser auch extreme niedrig.

 Die Raubfischfänge Zander und Hecht sind trotzdem recht gut. Auch große Fische.  Ich hatte einen 73er Zander, und Bekannte von mir nen 83er Zander und nen 103er Hecht. Alles in den den letzen 2 Wochen. Entweder es war reines Glück, oder es kommt hier mehr Fisch auf weniger Wasser zu tragen .


----------



## Fr33 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Moin Thomas,


was den Rhein angeht, haben viele Kollegen und auch wir unsere Boote schon früher heim geholt. Meist wird ja bei uns in der Ecke zw. den Buhnen, in den Altarmen etc. vom Boot aus geangelt. Im Hauptstrom ist das teils kaum machbar.... Der Pegel ist teils 1,4-2,0m unter Normal. Viele Buhnen liegen zu 1/3 bis 1/2 trocken..... und teils wächst das schon Grasland  Die Zugänge zu den Altarmen sind auch teils echte Rinnsäle und generell verschlammen die Altarme immer mehr!


Aktuell haben wir das Problem, dass die Fische meist im Strom stehen und schwer zu finden und noch schwerer zu beangeln sind. Sollte man stellen finden, die bei Niedrigwasser erst ihre Struktur zeigen (sogenannte Versunkene Buhnen die die Ströumungsgeschwindigkeit bremsen sollen) - kannste da Nummern ziehen, weil jeder da hin rennt.


----------



## PAFischer (4. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Bei uns an der Donau ist das Wasser auch seit Monaten sehr niedrig. Buhnen sind bei uns in Passau nicht wirklich vorhanden und bei den dreien die da sind ist das Wasser viel zu flach. Auch vom Ufer aus ist es momentan extrem schwierig da sehr weit sehr flach. Angeln vom Boot ist hier verboten, ebenso das Raubfischangeln in allen Altwässern. An den paar verbliebenen guten Stellen sind die Netze des Berufsfischers. Macht seit Monaten kaum Spaß hier zu angeln.

Das einzige, das hier auf alles beißt sind die verfl.... Grundeln.


----------



## jkc (4. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich logge seit 2011 den Wasserstand der Nidda bei Bad Vilbel mit. Dank HLUG gibt es die Daten im WWW zu kriegen und werden bei mir archiviert....



Hi, kannst Du mir das mal versuchen idiotensicher zu erklären? Hatte auch schon mal die Idee den Wasserstand zu loggen, hab´s aber nicht umsetzen können.

Bzgl. des Niedrigwassers: Grundsätzlich waren meine Erfahrungen damit nie gut und die Fänge meist schlecht. Dieses Jahr ist es komischer Weise anders und Fänge kommen an den "normalen" Spots, wo einfach nur 2m weniger Wasser sind.

Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## mieze691 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

bei mir am Rhein ist das auch sehr schlecht und die vielen Altrheinarme sehen auch nicht besser aus z.B in einem Altrhein ist eine Stelle da hat man vor 20 jahren um diese Jahreszeit mit Gumi die schönsten Zander gefangen heute wächst dort Gras. Jetzt wurde da ein durchgang zum ofenen Rheinstrom gebaut mal schauen ob sich da was verbessert oder ob es schon zu spät ist


----------



## oldhesse (4. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Zum Thema Gras. Ich hab ne vollständige Tomatenpflanze mit 3 roten und 2 grünen Tomaten an einer Steinpackung am Rhein gefunden.  War doch etwas überrascht, die Tomaten hätte man essen können.


----------



## Andal (4. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Auch bei uns ist mausetote Hose und das seit vielen Wochen. Selbst den jugendlichen Rapfen, die im Sommer noch gelegentlich an kleine Wobbler gingen, ist es zu flach geworden. Mein Revier liegt dummerweise auf der rechten Rheinseite entlang einer ewig langen Innenkurve (zw. Hammerstein u. Linz.). Da laufen selbst Popper andauernd auf Grund. Zwar sind unterhalb der wenigen Nato-Rampen und Schiffsanlegepontons kleine Vertiefungen, aber in denen sind auch nur noch ein paar unentwegte Grundeln. Der Rest ist flacher als ein Teller Suppe. Man erreicht zwar mit Gewaltwürfen das tiefere Wasser an der Fahrrinne, aber sinnvolles Angeln ist quasi unmöglich. Grob gepeilt fehlen so zwischen anderthalb und zwei Meter Wassersäule. 

Sollte dieses Wasser mal wieder kommen, dann wirds streckenweise auch blöd zu angeln. Über die ganzen Wochen der Dürre sind sehr, sehr viele Büsche und Gestrüpp auf den trockengelegten Flächen in Richtung Fluss gewachsen. Da bräuchte es dann schon wieder ein kleines Hochwasser, damit das alles ausgewaschen und fortgespült wird.

Als ich noch am Alpenrand gewohnt habe, wünschte ich mir immer einen großen Fluss vor der Haustüre. Jetzt ist es so, aber der große Fluss macht sich rar. Es ist nicht schön!

Wo die Fische sind weiß ich nicht, denn auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite, dem Prallufer sieht man auch keine Angler mehr.


----------



## kati48268 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Ems im Münsterland ist ganz normal.
Aber die reagiert eh ganz anders als die großen Ströme.
Kaum giesst es mal ordenlich, ist 2-3Std nach Beginn schon deutlich erhöhter Wasserstand bemerkbar.


Am 18.10. war ich zum allerersten Mal am Rhein angeln, Höhe Rees.
Gefangen haben wir trotz des Niedrigwassers, wenn auch bei weitem nicht so, wie es sonst lt. unserem Guide läuft.
Wenn man an den Buhnen & Ufern sieht wo das Wasser normalerweise steht, ist es schon erschreckend wo die Plörre nun steht, bzw. über einen so langen Zeitraum.


----------



## Seele (4. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Rhein trocknet wohl langsam aus - naja, ok.
> Noch nicht ganz.
> 
> Aber laut der Welt fehlt schon ganz schön Wasser, und das seit längerem - der neunte Monat in Folge hätte zu wenig Niederschläge gebracht.
> ...


 

Die hochwasseranfällige Wertach führte auch den Großteil des Jahres Niedrigwasser. Zum Fliegenfischen ideal und dementsprechend waren die Fänge. Die anderen Fischarten waren nahezu gar nicht betroffen. 
Ich muss sagen egal wo ich bin, mir gefällt Niedrigwasser, da es das Fischen nicht unbedingt schwerer macht, man muss sich nur anpassen.


----------



## junglist1 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*



oldhesse schrieb:


> Zum Thema Gras. Ich hab ne vollständige Tomatenpflanze mit 3 roten und 2 grünen Tomaten an einer Steinpackung am Rhein gefunden.  War doch etwas überrascht, die Tomaten hätte man essen können.



Habe auch eine in einer Buhne an der Elbe bei Magdeburg gefunden. Ist auch nicht mehr viel Wasser in dem Fluss.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (4. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*



Andal schrieb:


> Auch bei uns ist mausetote Hose und das seit vielen Wochen.



Da sagst du was... 
- erster Gang nach dem Aufwachen: Auf den Balkon & schauen ob der Pegel über Nacht nicht doch gestiegen ist.|bigeyes

- zweiter Gang: PC, Wetter und Pegel checken.#q

- dritter Gang: Kaffeemaschine und den Kummer runterspülen.:l

- vierter Gang: Tackle für die Mosel packen. :q

Solange es warm war konnte man ja noch fischen, aber jetzt?
Die wenigen Stellen sind restlos überfischt oder liegen jetzt in Schongebieten.


----------



## Fr33 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Die wenigen Stellen sind restlos überfischt oder liegen jetzt in Schongebieten.




Genau das Problem haben wir auch... Wenn auf einmal 12 Mann an 2 Natorampen stehen habe ich auch keinen Bock mehr


----------



## Andal (4. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Da ist es mir schon vergangen, wenn nur *einer* dasteht. 

Ich habs dick, wenn mir einer auf die Pelle rückt und ich mags auch anderen nicht antun. Resepktive dazustehen, wie ein Adabei, ein Nudnik und Abstauber.


----------



## Fr33 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Ja einfach rumdrehen und heim fahren ist nicht bei 38km Anfahrt.... sind dann nen Altarm abgelaufen wo auch schon die Angler standen. Natürlich nix gefangen....bei hohem Wasserstand geb ich dir da ne Hechtgarantie!


----------



## Chris1711 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Morgen,

befische den Rhein. Wenn man mit anderen Anglern spricht hört man nur gejammer über schlechte Fänge. Man sollte seine Angelei dann auch mal hinterfragen. 

Die Zander stehen im Moment im Hauptstrom da Niedrigwasser und extrem klar. Man suche sich eine Stelle wo man parallel zum Hauptstrom fischen kann. Nach möglichkeit davor ein Buhnenkopf welcher die Strömung bricht. Alternativ geht auch immer wieder ein Prallhang einer großen Buhne oder Hafeneinfahrt. Wenn man jetzt noch seine Angeltechnik der Stömung anpasst fängt man auch tagsüber.

Wer das nicht macht sollte bei seinen alten Spots bleiben nur halt die Tageszeit ändern und in die Dunkelheit reinangeln. Dann kommen die Fische auch wieder vor die flache Steinpackung.

Ich fange trotzdem im Moment auch meine Fische tagsüber obwohl es natürlich schwerer ist an sie ran zu kommen.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (5. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Was meinst du was hier viele machen... Wir unterhalten uns und bei uns im Laden laufen schon ein paar Informationen zusammen.

Ich wohne keine 20m vom Wasser weg und habe ein Buhnenfeld vor meiner Haustür das ich wie meine Westentasche kenne.

Dort kommen im Sommer die Fische nur zu bestimmten Zeiten zum fressen rein, jetzt liegen die Buhnen nahezu trocken und in 50cm Wasser fängt man im Herbst keinen Zander mehr, auch im dunkeln nicht.

Die Kante zum Hauptstrom/Schifffahrtsrinne ist keine 10m weit weg - versuche da mal zu fischen. Mit einem 30er Bleikopf kommt man runter, hat aber sehr schnell einen Hänger und Totalabriss.

Der Rhein hat viele verschiedene Gesichter und bei uns im Raum ist es halt mal so: Niedrigwasser bedeutet fast keinen Biss.


----------



## marcellus07 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Was meinst du was hier viele machen... Wir unterhalten uns und bei uns im Laden laufen schon ein paar Informationen zusammen.
> 
> Ich wohne keine 20m vom Wasser weg und habe ein Buhnenfeld vor meiner Haustür das ich wie meine Westentasche kenne.
> 
> ...


 
Die Erfahrung haben wir auch gemacht.


----------



## MikeHawk (5. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Ich muss auch sagen das Nachts auf Wobbler nichts mehr geht.

Liegt aber wohl eher an der Temperatur...Als es noch wärmer war habe ich sehr sehr gut gefangen, trotz Niedrigwasser.


 Ich glaube ich pack die Tage mal starkes Gerät und Ostsee Jigköpfe aus...


----------



## siloaffe (5. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*



Andal schrieb:


> Da ist es mir schon vergangen, wenn nur *einer* dasteht.
> 
> Ich habs dick, wenn mir einer auf die Pelle rückt und ich mags auch anderen nicht antun. Resepktive dazustehen, wie ein Adabei, ein Nudnik und Abstauber.



Dito. 
Aber die z.z. ertragreichen Spots sind leer. Die meisten in meiner Gegend sind so eingefahren das sie eher Ewigkeiten an fast trockenen überlaufen und Fisch leeren Spots angeln als was neues zu versuchen


----------



## Andal (5. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Du bist auf der linken Seite unterwegs, da mags vielleicht noch irgendwo ein besseres Loch geben, aber komm mal rüber... hier wirds bald schwierig, auch nur Grundeln zu kriegen - einfach fischleer, wasserarm, einfach scheixxe!


----------



## Tobi. (5. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Stehen die Brutfische auch im Hauptstrom? Falls nicht müssen die Zander ja zu bestimmten Uhrzeiten in die Buhne zum rauben kommen. Bekomme bei uns an den Buhnen auch keine Zander mehr seitdem das Wasser so extrem flach ist.....


----------



## siloaffe (5. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*



Andal schrieb:


> Du bist auf der linken Seite unterwegs, da mags vielleicht noch irgendwo ein besseres Loch geben, aber komm mal rüber... hier wirds bald schwierig, auch nur Grundeln zu kriegen - einfach fischleer, wasserarm, einfach scheixxe!



Öhm nö. 

Rechts gibbed auch gute stellen musst nich mal weit fahren...


----------



## Andal (5. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Öhm nö.
> 
> Rechts gibbed auch gute stellen musst *nich mal weit fahren*...



Daran liegt es vielleicht auch. Ich rücke am Rhein zu Fuß aus, maximal mit dem Bus, oder der Bahn.


----------



## marcellus07 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Ích war in den letzten 2 Wochen ca. 6 Abende am Rhein. Teilweise zu zweit aber auch mal bis zu fünf sind wir ein Paar Stunden unterwegs gewesen.

Jedes mal einen anderen Ort angefahren: Ndk, Zündorf, Westhofen, Mülheim usw.

Ein bis zwei Fritten haben da schon mal gebissen, aber nichts nennenswertes.

Es ist einfach so "un-lohnenswert" dass wir am Samstag gezwungenermaßen nach Holland fahren.. wo wir Tagsüber dauerhaft schöne Zander, Barsche und Hechte fangen. Einen schlechten Tag außer Regen habe ich dort noch nicht erlebt


----------



## Lahnfischer (5. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Die Lahn ist das ganze Jahr üer extrem niedrig, dazu jetzt noch glasklar, da wollen nicht mal die Barsche...|uhoh:


----------



## Andal (5. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*



Lahnfischer schrieb:


> Die Lahn ist das ganze Jahr üer extrem niedrig, dazu jetzt noch glasklar, da wollen nicht mal die Barsche...|uhoh:



Wenn sogar du nichts mehr fängst, dann will das was heißen!


----------



## Jose (5. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

...und ewig lockt der hauptstrom

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=109908


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (6. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*



Tobi. schrieb:


> Stehen die Brutfische auch im Hauptstrom? Falls  nicht müssen die Zander ja zu bestimmten Uhrzeiten in die Buhne zum  rauben kommen. Bekomme bei uns an den Buhnen auch keine Zander mehr  seitdem das Wasser so extrem flach ist.....



Ja, die stehen auch da, aber eher in den ruhigen Zonen und direkt über der Packlage. Allerdings sind diese Stellen eher rar gesäht und leider auch die Stellen die beharkt werden.



Lahnfischer schrieb:


> Die Lahn ist das ganze Jahr üer extrem  niedrig, dazu jetzt noch glasklar, da wollen nicht mal die Barsche...|uhoh:


Bei dir oben vielleicht nicht... Bei uns "unten" ist das Wasser im Moment besser und die Barschfänge sind ganz anständig.


----------



## Jose (6. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

hier ist noch eine pressemeldung zum thema niedrigwasser.
demnach können wir uns langfristig vom rhein als mächtiger strom verabschieden.

http://www.express.de/panorama/expe...ndel-macht-rhein-zur-rinne,2192,32346128.html


----------



## Andal (6. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Wobei man jetzt aber den inhaltichen Nährwert solcher Gazetten nicht für bare Münze nehmen muss.


----------



## Jose (6. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

ist ne gute tradition: den boten schlagen...


----------



## Andal (6. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Ists ein Bote wahrer Nachricht, oder bloß ein Tölpel, der halt auch was meint verkünden zu müssen!? 

Diesen Blättchen der großen Überschriften und der tollen Bilder glaube ich jedenfalls maximal das Datum der Ausgabe! |wavey:


----------



## Ulli3D (6. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

War scon interessant,vor 2 Wochen nördlich der Kennedybrücke in Bonn, erst dachte ich, der Kahn hätte einen Motorschaden aber ein Mitangler klärte mich auf, dass der wohl mit der Schraube über den Grund schrappte. Wenn man genau hinhörte,wusste man, dass er Recht hatte.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (6. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Und Ramsauer lässt verkünden das er den Rhein ausbaggern lassen will...
Und gleichzeitig verklappen sie am Deutschen Eck Basaltblöcke damit er sich nicht zu tief eingräbt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## J&J Fishing (8. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

am Rhein merkt man das niedrig Wasser schon deutlich allerdings stört es mich beim angeln nicht wirklich. Hab zum Glück ne Wathose damit kann man jetzt noch einige Stellen erreichen.
 Also in den letzten zwei Wochen hatte ich trotz des niedrig Wassers einen Zander 85cm und noch einige um die 50, einen Rapfen mit 70cm und en Brassen von 60cm an der Spinnrute. Achso und mein Kumpel hat gestern en Zander von 95cm gefangen, konnte es selbst kaum fassen 
  Lg Jesko


----------



## Fr33 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Und Ramsauer lässt verkünden das er den Rhein ausbaggern lassen will...
> Und gleichzeitig verklappen sie am Deutschen Eck Basaltblöcke damit er sich nicht zu tief eingräbt.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk





Servus,


was ich heute mitbekommen habe, soll die Fahrrinne bei Mainz um 20-30cm ausgebaggert werden (klingt für mich erstmal nicht viel... werden aber Millionen Kubikmeter Material werden) und bei Düsseödorf etc. soll auf rund 2,80m ausgebaggert werden...


Nur mal zum Verständnis... dadurch wandert mehr Wasser in die Fahrrine und bald können wir dann von Buhne zu Buhne laufen  also quer den direkten Weg....


----------



## Andal (10. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

So macht man aus dem Rhein die Pissrinne der Deutschen! |rolleyes


----------



## Taxidermist (10. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*



> So macht man aus dem Rhein die Pissrinne der Deutschen! |rolleyes


Ist eigentlich nicht unbedingt neu, schließlich ist der ehemalige Fluss seit über hundert Jahren ein Schiffahrtskanal.
Tulla hab Dank!
Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe, wenn ich vom geplanten Ausbaggern der Fahrrinne höre, warum wird dann noch unterhalb von Iffezheim abertausende von Tonnen Kies ins (Fluss)Kanalbett eingebracht?
Da gibt es ein deutschlandweit einmaliges Vertragswerk mit der Landesregierung BW, welches in schönster Vetterleswirtschaft, einigen wenigen Kiesunternehmern ein geregeltes Einkommen für die nächsten 99 Jahre sichert!
Tatsache, der Abnahmevertrag läuft über 99 Jahre.

http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...ies.291869bd-4c4b-4524-a384-113fdad5ae98.html

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (10. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*



> Ist eigentlich nicht unbedingt neu, schließlich ist der ehemalige Fluss seit über hundert Jahren ein Schiffahrtskanal.



Das ist doch das schöne an so einer Büchse der Pandora. Einmal aufgemacht hört die Arbeit und das G'schäfterlmachen nie mehr auf. Also auf gut bayrisch gesagt, der fetten Sau auch noch den Arsxx eingeschmiert!


----------



## Trollwut (10. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Mainviereck:
Nicht sehr viel weniger, wenn man weiß wos normal steht sieht mans aber. Durchfluss der Staustufen ist halt seit Monaten stark reduziert. Wenig Einfluss auf Beißverhalten, Standplätze nur geringfügig anders.
Was mich abermehr nachdenklich werden lässt:
Seit rund einer Woche steigt die Wassertemperatur von rund 8 Grad konstant an, wir sind schon wieder bei 11°C - im November


----------



## siloaffe (10. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich nicht unbedingt neu, schließlich ist der ehemalige Fluss seit über hundert Jahren ein Schiffahrtskanal.
> Tulla hab Dank!
> Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe, wenn ich vom geplanten Ausbaggern der Fahrrinne höre, warum wird dann noch unterhalb von Iffezheim abertausende von Tonnen Kies ins (Fluss)Kanalbett eingebracht?
> Da gibt es ein deutschlandweit einmaliges Vertragswerk mit der Landesregierung BW, welches in schönster Vetterleswirtschaft, einigen wenigen Kiesunternehmern ein geregeltes Einkommen für die nächsten 99 Jahre sichert!
> ...



Der kies wird rein gekippt dadurch die schleusen am Oberrhein kei geschiebe aus den alpen kommt und der Rhein sich somit eingräbt was bedeutet bach und Flussmündungen die in den Rhein führen verlanden und lachs etc können nicht mehr aufsteigen.  In dem Bereich der vertieft werden soll kann der Rhein sich aber nich so leicht eingraben da der Grund aus fels besteht.  Da wird dannauch nicht nur gebaggert damuss gesprengt werden. Die auswirungen davonn wage ich nicht ab zu schätzen aber fürs Leben Unterwasser kann das nicht förderlich sein


----------



## siloaffe (10. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Mainviereck:
> Nicht sehr viel weniger, wenn man weiß wos normal steht sieht mans aber. Durchfluss der Staustufen ist halt seit Monaten stark reduziert. Wenig Einfluss auf Beißverhalten, Standplätze nur geringfügig anders.
> Was mich abermehr nachdenklich werden lässt:
> Seit rund einer Woche steigt die Wassertemperatur von rund 8 Grad konstant an, wir sind schon wieder bei 11°C - im November



Bei uns hat der Rhein wieder ca 14ºC


----------



## u-see fischer (10. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> ....Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe, wenn ich vom geplanten Ausbaggern der Fahrrinne höre, warum wird dann noch unterhalb von Iffezheim abertausende von Tonnen Kies ins (Fluss)Kanalbett eingebracht?......




Das kann man ja später Stromab wieder ausbaggern. |bigeyes

Die Tage in Krefeld auf der Suche nach neuen Stellen ein schönes Buhnenfeld besichtigt, an manchen Stellen kann man aber fast von Buhnenkopf auf dem kürzesten Weg (Gerade) zum nächsten Buhnekopf laufen ohne nasse Füße zu bekommen.


----------



## Taxidermist (10. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

@Silioaffe


> am Oberrhein kei geschiebe aus den alpen kommt und der Rhein sich somit eingräbt


Ist soweit richtig was du schreibst, nur das Geschiebe um welches es sich bei Iffezheim handelt, kam zwar irgendwann mal aus den Alpen.
Aber spätestens seit der letzten Eiszeit, landet alles Geschiebe aus den Alpen im Bodensee und würde also niemals mehr am Oberhein ankommen!

Jürgen


----------



## kernell32 (10. November 2015)

14 - 15 grad im hauptrhein und bis 17 grad in ruhigen altrheinbereichen letztes wochenende, kaum ein bereich hier (außer der fahrrinne) die nicht auf 0,5-1m hoch sedimentiert ist.
Das ist zwischen breisach und gerstheim.
Wir haben hier eine aneinanderrheihung von stauseen. Das material was bei iffezheim fehlt horten wir hier.
Dazu kommt schwellbetrieb im 12 stundenrhythmus. Bedanke mich bei der EDF


Edit: tapatalkschrott gelöscht


----------



## siloaffe (10. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Silioaffe
> Ist soweit richtig was du schreibst, nur das Geschiebe um welches es sich bei Iffezheim handelt, kam zwar irgendwann mal aus den Alpen.
> Aber spätestens seit der letzten Eiszeit, landet alles Geschiebe aus den Alpen im Bodensee und würde also niemals mehr am Oberhein ankommen!
> 
> Jürgen



Und trotzdem würden die Mündungen verlanden und waren für die Nebenfluss laicher nicht zu erreichen. 
Oder?
Auch durch den bodensee wirddas geschiebe gretragen und wenn nicht wäreer irgendwann voll der rRhein suchtsich nen neuen weg und tragts da rüber...........


----------



## siloaffe (10. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

P.s. tscguldigung für die Rechtschreibung. Stehe gerade in Basel und habnurdas kleine Firmen handy zur Verfügung.....


----------



## oldhesse (10. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Ich hoffe nicht während der Lenkzeit


----------



## siloaffe (10. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Ne ne stehe IM Zoo morgen früh wird entladen hab 3 Stunden auf m zoll gestanden und als ich aufe baustelle war hatten die jungs keine Lust mehr


----------



## ayron (10. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Aber spätestens seit der letzten Eiszeit, landet alles Geschiebe aus den Alpen im Bodensee und würde also niemals mehr am Oberhein ankommen!


 
Grob hängt das alles mit den verschiedenen Erosionsbasen des Rheins zusammen. Es gibt so etwas wie ein Idealprofil, dass ein Fluss anstrebt. So lange bleibt natürlich immer ordentlich Bewegung im Fluss.
Der Mensch macht es mit seinen Eingriffen natürlich auch nicht besser ( grade vertiefen). Wo vom Profil erodiert werden muss, muss halt immer nachgekippt werden - für immer:m.


----------



## lute (10. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

mich stört das niedrigwasser nicht im geringsten. ich kenne hohe buhnen, die auch noch bei hochwasser gut laufen und ich habe meine hotspots für niedrigwasser. an meiner lieblingsstelle sind es jetzt immer noch 3-4 meter kurz vor dem ufer. grundsätzlich bleibt noch zu sagen, dass ich bei niedrigwasser mehr fange als bei hochwasser.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Heute morgen wieder im Fernsehen, wird wohl nicht besser. Schwarzwald trocknen Brunnen aus, weil zu wenig Regen, Pegel der Flüsse sinken weiter.. Regen nicht in Sicht.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (11. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> War scon interessant,vor 2 Wochen nördlich der Kennedybrücke in Bonn, erst dachte ich, der Kahn hätte einen Motorschaden aber ein Mitangler klärte mich auf, dass der wohl mit der Schraube über den Grund schrappte. Wenn man genau hinhörte,wusste man, dass er Recht hatte.



Dann fährt der keinen Meter mehr... Die dadurch entstehende Unwucht killt jede Wellendichtung und alles was mit dem Antrieb im Schiff zu tun hat.

Sicherlich wird im Rhein immer wieder Material eingebracht damit sich der Fluß nicht eingräbt und an andere Stelle auch etwas ausgebaggert damit die Mindestfahrtiefe vorhanden ist.

Das die WSA da nicht gerade feinfühlig dran gehen haben sie grade an der Mosel bewiesen...
Die Fahrrinne der Sportboote wurde ausgebaggert, der Aushub aber nicht, wie in der Zeitung angekündigt, in den Rhein verbracht sondern grade auf die andere Seite des Baggerschiffs gesetzt.
Natürlich mitten auf genau die Kiesbänke die für die Kieslaicher so wichtig sind.

Was man jedoch nicht vergessen sollte und was mich persönlich immer wieder wundert: der Aushub ist lt. WSA immer belastet, Sondermüll und muß aufwändig gereinigt werden. 
Deswegen werden hier auch keine Buhnen "gepflegt" oder mal ein Nebenarm ausgebaggert.

Aber der Aushub um die Flußsohle zu vertiefen wird einfach so wieder in den Fluß gekippt... 
Dann erklärt sich auch wieder eine neue Untersuchung das gerade große Raubfische in Rhein & Elbe mit Quecksilber belastet sind.

Ob in Deutschland ein Flußgrund gesprengt wird, wage ich zu bezweifeln... Da haben "die Grünen" noch ein Wörtchen mitzureden, (Und hoffentlich unser Verband auch) dazu kommen noch die Sicherheitsvorschriften in Deutschland.

Ramsauer macht halt mal wieder auf sich aufmerksam und sammelt wohl schon mal unter den Binnenschiffern Wählerstimmen und augebaggert wird am Rhein immer irgendwo.
Aber nur da wo es kostenverträglich und wirklich nötig ist.
Das ausbaggern auf vielen Kilometer wäre eine Maschinerie die Geld verbennt, dazu kommen noch die zu erwartenden Funde aus dem WK II. 

Sehr es mal positiv: durch das Niedrigwasser kann man jetzt mal viele Angelstellen sehen, kann Ködergräber entlarven und beseitigen, kann die "Hot Spots" mal wirklich sehen, kann nebenher noch viel lernen und sehen warum an manchen Stellen bei Normalwasser die Fische stehen.
Man lernt eben den Fluß "zu lesen"...


----------



## Andal (11. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Wo kriegt man eigentlich Lamaföten und Cocablätter her? Vielleicht hilft ja eine Opfergabe an Mutter Erde. In Südamerika schwören sie drauf und schaden kanns ja auch nicht. Oder ein bisserl Woodoo!? Ich komm mir langsam wie der olle Inder bei Asterix vor, der Nie Hammawassa.


----------



## Bleizange (11. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

So ein Niedrigwasser hat auch seine Vorteile: So kommnt man recht günstig an Wobbler, Blei und Futterkörbe. Ich kenne das von der Elbe, die öfters mal Niedrigwasser hat.


----------



## BigFishHunterNRW (11. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Wir steuern gerade auf ein neuen allzeit Niedrigrekordwert im Rhein zu#d

Der Rhein bei Düsseldorf hat aktuell einen Pegelstand von 56cm, Tendez weiter fallend wenn ich mir die Pegel in Köln und Bonn mal so anschaue|uhoh:

Der allzeit Rekordwert für Niedrigwasser von 2003 liegt bei 41cm in Düsseldorf!


----------



## Jose (11. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

noch ein artikel zum thema, diesmal GAZ bonn.

evtl. sogar andaltauglich |rolleyes

bemerkenswert finde ich eine aussage zum pegel sept 2003:
_"Rund 90 Prozent des jetzigen Rheinwassers in Köln und Bonn stammt aus den Schweizer Alpen." 90 Prozent des Rinnsals war demnach Gletscherwasser."
_
keine gletscher kein rhein...

und natürlich:_ "...heute sehe ich darin eine Folge des Klimawandels."

_für mich ist jetzt alles klar: 
zander in gletscherwasser...? :ghttp://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...rn-Probleme-article1761942.html#plx1155447781


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Eine Warnung an Alle:m

 Solltet ihr versuchen den Rhein in Höhe Düsseldorf zu durchschwimmen, so passt auf.
 Habe es heute versucht, aber nach einigen hundert Metern abgebrochen. Meine Knie waren total aufgeschürft. Waten klappt erheblich besser.


----------



## Andal (11. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*



Jose schrieb:


> noch ein artikel zum thema, diesmal GAZ bonn.
> 
> evtl. sogar andaltauglich |rolleyes



Muss ich aber jetzt nicht verstehen wollen, oder!? 

So schauts z.Zt. hier bei Bad Hönningen aus. Der Rhein hat bei normalem Pegel eine Breite von rund 400 m. Jetzt fehlen gute zweieinhalb Meter Wasser. Macht also ein Minus von etwa 1.000 m³ pro 1 m Flußstrecke!





War heute wieder zweimal anderthalb Stunden Köder waschen. Jetzt wollen noch nicht mal mehr die Grundeln an Minijigs zuppeln.

Wir bräuchten so etwas wie einen Winter-Monsun, damit das wieder ins Lot kommt!


----------



## Jose (11. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*



Andal schrieb:


> Muss ich aber jetzt nicht verstehen wollen, oder!? ...



bist ein schbädsle-pflanzerl #6


----------



## Andal (11. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Ach so... Pflanzerl war erst und Schbädsle kommt demnächst wieder. :m


----------



## ayron (11. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*



Jose schrieb:


> noch ein artikel zum thema, diesmal GAZ bonn.
> 
> evtl. sogar andaltauglich |rolleyes
> 
> ...



Sei froh....wärs auch noch arsch kalt, dann könnst mit der Wathose Schiffe schieben|bigeyes


----------



## Josera (11. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Bei uns hat der Rhein nur ca 30cm weniger Wasser die tiefste stelle die ich kenne hat 5,5m Tiefe..


----------



## BigFishHunterNRW (11. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*



Josera schrieb:


> Bei uns hat der Rhein nur ca 30cm weniger Wasser die tiefste stelle die ich kenne hat 5,5m Tiefe..




Woher kommst denn du???

Bei uns in Düsseldorf gibts aktuell auch noch stellen die geschetzt 10m und mehr an Wassertiefe haben, das sind aber Ausnahmen!


----------



## west1 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr habt, bei mir am Rhein ist der Wasserstand zur Zeit fast Normalstand. Es schwankt immer ein bissel mal ein paar cm rauf und runter je nach Schleusen und Kraftwerksbetrieb in Iffezheim....


----------



## west1 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*



Josera schrieb:


> Bei uns hat der Rhein nur ca 30cm weniger Wasser die tiefste stelle die ich kenne hat 5,5m Tiefe..


Bei mir gibts Stellen da kannst du noch so ca. 10m dazu rechnen wenn sie nicht schon aufgefüllt wurden.


----------



## BigFishHunterNRW (11. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Bei uns am Niederrhein gibt es keine Schleusen und Wehre, wir sind abhänging von dem Wasser was aus dem Süden zu uns runter kommt.....


----------



## west1 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*



BigFishHunterNRW schrieb:


> Bei uns am Niederrhein gibt es keine Schleusen und Wehre, wir sind abhänging von dem Wasser was aus dem Süden zu uns runter kommt.....



Beim nächsten Hochwasser bist du froh wenn wir die Polder füllen und das Wasser zurück halten damit ihr mit trockenen Schuhen über die Straßen gehen könnt.


----------



## Jose (11. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*



west1 schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr habt, bei mir am Rhein ist der Wasserstand zur Zeit fast Normalstand...



schön für dich.
jenseits so manchen tellerrandes liegt weite welt.

hab aber was gelernt: täler der ahnungslosen gibts doch öfter...


----------



## west1 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*



Jose schrieb:


> hab aber was gelernt: täler der ahnungslosen gibts doch öfter...



Man lernt halt nie aus. #6


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*



BigFishHunterNRW schrieb:


> Bei uns am Niederrhein gibt es keine Schleusen und Wehre, wir sind abhänging von dem Wasser was aus dem Süden zu uns runter kommt.....





 Ja, und wir sind davon abhängig, wie viel die uns von ihrem Spätzlewasser abgeben.#q


----------



## Jose (11. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

(geschickt eingeflochten, den running gag)
räschbägd :m


----------



## oldhesse (11. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Heute wieder im Radio gehört.
Schifffahrt macht sich wieder mal sorgen, man erwartet einen weiteren Rückgang hier bei uns. Der Wasserstand soll dann erwartet niedriger sein als 2003, den bisher am niedrigsten gemessenen Wasserstand bei uns am Rhein an der Messstation Loreley.


----------



## Tobi. (11. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Ich hoffe, dass nächste Woche der lang ersehnte Regen kommt 
Laut den Wetterkarten sieht es ja sehr danach aus.


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*



Tobi. schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass nächste Woche der lang ersehnte Regen kommt
> Laut den Wetterkarten sieht es ja sehr danach aus.


 


 Sind aber wohl die aus Norddeutschland.


----------



## Tobi. (11. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Ne, Südwesten und Mitte


----------



## Josera (12. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ja, und wir sind davon abhängig, wie viel die uns von ihrem Spätzlewasser abgeben.#q



Seit wann haben die Schwaben ein Stück vom Rhein #q

Alles in Badischer Hand |supergri keine sorge bei Hochwasser werden die Schleußen aufgerissen das auch die komischen Leute unterhalb von Mannheim was abkriegen.


----------



## Jose (12. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

komische leute?
ich darf doch sehr bitten #d


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (13. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Gestern in der Koblenzer Rheinzeitung... Sag ich doch, da wird nix gesprengt.

http://up.picr.de/23693461ds.jpg​


----------



## BigFishHunterNRW (13. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Endlich mal ein paar gute Nachrichten#g


----------



## Ukel (13. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Gestern in der Koblenzer Rheinzeitung... Sag ich doch, da wird nix gesprengt.

http://up.picr.de/23693461ds.jpg​

Tja, mal wieder der BUND.....und wo sind da unsere Angelfischerverbände??????? #c


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (13. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

In Ockenheim... Und sind beschäftigt mit.... Wenn ich das mal wüßte...


----------



## PAFischer (13. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Die Donau bei Passau führt momentan nur noch in etwa die Hälfte des Wassers und das nach dem Zusammenfluss von Inn, Ilz und Donau.#q


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*



Josera schrieb:


> *Seit wann haben die Schwaben ein Stück vom Rhein #q
> *
> Alles in Badischer Hand |supergri keine sorge bei Hochwasser werden die Schleußen aufgerissen das auch die komischen Leute unterhalb von Mannheim was abkriegen.


 

 Die sind überall, wo es etwas gratis geben könnte.


----------



## Andal (13. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Die sind überall, wo es etwas gratis geben könnte.



"Koscht des ebbes?" - "Noi!" - "Na nehm i zwoi!" :q


----------



## Kiesbank (16. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

interessantes Thema eigentlich. Nur leider zugmüllt von Antworten völlig am Thema vorbei (@Rhein Fischer)


----------



## Andal (16. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Dann belebe es doch mit Input!

Stand der Dinge ist eben, dass es weit und breit an Wasser mangelt, insbesondere am Rhein und den meisten seiner Zuflüsse. Folglich ist die Fischerei erschwert, teilweise vollkommen erfolglos geworden. Das dennoch in irgendwelchen Staubereichen noch gut gefangen wird, ist für den einzelnen dort recht schön, bringt die Sache an sich jedoch um keinen Schritt weiter. Wir brauchen ordentliche Niederschläge und keine Ermahnungen!


----------



## Kiesbank (16. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

ich angel hauptsächlich hinter einem Wehr an der Isar, Wasserstand zum normalpegel -1m, glasklares wasser, Strömung hat sich auch ans andere Ufer verlagert, bedingt durch die Staustufe

Friedfische: konnte keine guten Bisse mehr verzeichnen an meinem Stammplatz. Nahe am Strom aber Barsche

Raubfisch: da hab ich leider so oder so kein Erfolg :/ deshalb nicht aussagekräftig. Obwohl ich versuch mit Gummifische und 30gramm kopf den Strom abzuklopfen. Nix. Uferbereiche auch keine Bisse...


----------



## jkc (16. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Hi, wie sieht es aktuell aus? Hier bei mir ab Samstag steigende Pegel und "mein" Fluss ist wieder auf Mittelwasserlinie. Geht die Tage wohl auch noch weiter wenn ich mir so die angekündigten Regenfälle anschaue... 
Hier am Rhein ists auch moderat gestiegen...

Grüße JK


----------



## Angler9999 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Laut ELWIS sind es bei uns nur ein paar cm mehr, obwohl gefühlt und gesehen 2,5 Tage ununterbrochen von oben Wasser kam.
https://www.elwis.de/gewaesserkunde/Wasserstaende/Wasserstaende_start.php.html


----------



## Andal (16. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Laut ELWIS werden es hier morgen sogar nochmals ~ 5 cm weniger sein.


----------



## willmalwassagen (16. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe, wenn ich vom geplanten Ausbaggern der Fahrrinne höre, warum wird dann noch unterhalb von Iffezheim abertausende von Tonnen Kies ins (Fluss)Kanalbett eingebracht?
> Da gibt es ein deutschlandweit einmaliges Vertragswerk mit der Landesregierung BW, welches in schönster Vetterleswirtschaft, einigen wenigen Kiesunternehmern ein geregeltes Einkommen für die nächsten 99 Jahre sichert!
> Tatsache, der Abnahmevertrag läuft über 99 Jahre.
> 
> ...




Unterhalb der Staustufe hat der Rhein zu wenig Geröllzufuhr weil über die Staustufe nicht kommt. Ohne die Kiesverklappung wäre unterhalb Iffezheim  ein Riesenloch im Rhein und würde Ufer, selbst die Staustufe im Fundament gefährden. 
Deshalb fährt der Kies hier mit dem Schiff Rheinaufwärts und  durch die Strömung wieder abwärts. 
Hat zuerst mal nichts mit Vetternwirtschaft zu tun. Aber wer die Verträge und wie dazu abschließt, kA. Und wir sind halt auch eine Bananenrepublik.


Der Neckar, oberhalb der Schifffahrtsstrase liegt fast trocken. Da kann man stellenweise fast zu Fuß von Stein zu Stein trocken das Flussbett queren.


----------



## Andal (17. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Bis kommenden Samstag sind für den Pegel Koblenz 57 cm Anstieg prognostiziert (Stand 17.11.2015 12:00 Uhr).


----------



## J&J Fishing (19. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

also so langsam mag ich das Niedrigwasser. Heute ca.10 Minuten geangelt und einen Zander von knapp 80 cm gefangen, gestern gab es einen von um die 60cm. Also von mir aus kann das Wasser erst einmal so bleiben:q
achso en Bild gibt es leider erst morgen


----------



## Jose (19. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

petri, aber blöd ne: niedrigwasser säuft jetzt ab :m


----------



## Side (19. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Ich angel zwecks noch nicht vorhandenem Fischereischein immer am Rhein zwischen Karlsruhe und Basel. Jetzt soll es ja endlich Regen geben und dann wird das auch wieder #h


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*



Side schrieb:


> Ich angel zwecks *noch nicht vorhandenem Fischereischein* *immer am Rhein *zwischen Karlsruhe und Basel. Jetzt soll es ja endlich Regen geben und dann wird das auch wieder #h



Höh ? ;+|bigeyes

R.S.


----------



## Taxidermist (19. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*



> Höh ? ;+|bigeyes



Frankreich!!

Jürgen


----------



## Side (19. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Frankreich!!
> 
> Jürgen



Korrekt.


----------



## Fr33 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Dreieich meldet gerade Starkregen vom feinsten  Da kommen einige Liter zusammen. Und da das Regenband quer geht, kommt da hoffentlich was im Rinnsal an....


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Von wo nach wo ist den quer|kopfkrat|
25 km Nord westlich schüttet es auch gerde heftigst


----------



## Fr33 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Ein Band von West bis Ost zieht quer drüber (Regenradar). Kommt aus dem Süd-Osten und geht gen NL ^^


----------



## u-see fischer (19. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Vorhersage auf Elwis für den Rhein in Düsseldorf:

Pegel heute 21:00 Uhr      = 1,00 Meter
Pegel Dienstag 07:00 Uhr = 2,62 Meter

Die Pegelkurve geht deutlich nach oben. Befürchte nur, dass der Pegel in Kürze für das Angeln auf den Buhnen in Düsseldorf zu hoch sein wird. Ab einem Pegel von >3 Meter werden die meisten Buhnen überspült.


----------



## west1 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Es schifft hier in Strömen schon die ganze Nacht und so solls den ganzen Tag auch weiter gehen. Das Wasser kommt, zieht euch Stiefel an. mach ich jetzt auch und geh ein Stündchen angeln.


----------



## Side (20. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Let it rain #h ach sieht das schön aus wenn ich draußen den Dauerregen sehe|wavey:


----------



## BigFishHunterNRW (20. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Na endlich kommt mal ein bisschen Wasser und hoffentlich beissen jetzt auch wieder mal ein paar größere Zander:q:q:q


----------



## jkc (20. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Hi, hier am Rhein solls auch um bis zu 3m hoch gehen.|bigeyes

Grüße JK


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (20. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Ja, ist doch toll, endlich mal wieder Wasser in der Pfütze.

War ja auch wirklich Zeit. Am Samstag auch direkr Schnee angesagt, da kommt ja alles auf einmal. Angeln werde ich jetzt wahrscheinlich eh einstellen. 

Pegel Worms soll  in zwei Tagen auch zwei Meter steigen.


----------



## zanderzone (20. November 2015)

Der sau schnelle Anstieg ist auch nicht gut! Braune Brühe, Gelumpe etc. macht auch keinen Spaß, bzw. lässt die Zander auch nicht in einen Fressrausch verfallen..


----------



## Fr33 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Kommt drauf an ... die ziehen sich zumindest aus dem Strom in die "bekannten" Ecken zurück. Und bei inzwischen glasklaren Flüssen wie bei uns am Rhein, geht die Chance hoch auch mal Tagsüber wieder Zander zu fangen und nicht nachts auf Steinpackungen rum zu stolpern....


Aber hast auch wieder recht - wenn es dann aussieht wie nach nem Bergrutsch in den Alpen ist das wieder zuuu heftig.


----------



## s3nad (20. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

Na dann werde ich das in 2Std mal testen,.. :m
Feierabend! Ab ans Wasser :vik:


----------



## ayron (20. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Der sau schnelle Anstieg ist auch nicht gut! Braune Brühe, Gelumpe etc. macht auch keinen Spaß, bzw. lässt die Zander auch nicht in einen Fressrausch verfallen..



Jap - hier in Köln sind für Montag 4.29m geschätzt.... da wird es mit den Stellen dann auch schon wieder deutlich knapper|supergri


----------



## zanderzone (20. November 2015)

s3nad schrieb:


> Na dann werde ich das in 2Std mal testen,.. :m Feierabend! Ab ans Wasser :vik:


Dann berichte mal!!


----------



## Jose (20. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*

niedrigwasser ist over.
jetzt können wir endlich wieder über nicht begehbare buhnen schrei(b)en...


----------



## west1 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Niedrigwasser*



Jose schrieb:


> jetzt können wir endlich wieder über nicht begehbare buhnen schrei(b)en...



So wie der Regen kam kommt auch das zu gegebener Zeit...


----------

